# some of my british long hairs,



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

some of my british long hairs and their kittens,


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous photos @colliemerles - I love the one of Khalessi with the baby :Cat and Sansa's little one asleep :Cat Hope they are all doing well xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you, Khaleesi,s kittens are 9 weeks old now, Sansa and Jasmins are 4 weeks tomorrow. I could sit and watch them for hours,


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely little time wasters aren't they :Cat


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

What beautiful cats!
How common are the Long haired variants, do many others breed them deliberately??


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my! I hadn't realised you bred them too. Gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_if the parents both carry the longhair then you can get long hairs in litters, breeders that want to stick to just shorthairs can have their cats tested to stop the long hairs if they don't want them in their litters, but yes, people like myself are breeding them, all mine are long hair, and i now know a lot of breeders breeding them. _


----------



## Sherbet_Lemon (Oct 29, 2015)

I love British Shorthairs. I'd love one in the future.
Yours are beautiful.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

afew more pics of my British long hairs.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

You have so many beautiful cats. You don't need this one: 









I think I had better take it home with me....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you jonescat, he was everyones favourite, he went to a lovely pet home with one of my other kittens,


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They are all beautiful and truly gorgeous, I haven't had a cat for years now, but I love BSH and long hairs, so coudnt resist a peek when I saw the title.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Beauties all of them.


----------



## oethanowen (Jun 21, 2016)

nice


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

this years litter, two weeks old.


----------

